# Handgun recommendations.



## equalme (Jul 19, 2015)

Hey all!

I'm looking to pickup two handguns to play with at the range. They would mainly be used by me but occasionally by the misses.

I've been looking at a 9mm Walther PPQ and possibly a Ruger SR9c. Price range is no more than $500ish each. Is there anything else I shoulder consider? Should I consider another caliber for a different experience?

Thanks!


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

S&W Shield is a nice weapon.........


----------



## gorgo331 (Jul 1, 2015)

The Beretta PX4 falls into the 500ish group. Light recoil and replaceable backstraps.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

if you have weapons of different calibers, then you need to stock two sizes of ammo.
Is there someone at the range who might let you try their weapons in different caliber?

I have the SR9c, and am considering a LC9s for better conceal-ability. SR9c is double stack mag, LC9s is single stack.
SR9c has a better grip size for smaller hands than the XD series. Took wife to LGS and she picked the SR9c


----------



## Gruesome (Apr 30, 2013)

Stick with 9mm. I went and got a 9, a 40, a 45, a 357, and a 22, and now I have an assload of ammo in a dozen different styles...not worth it. 9mm is very felxible - you can get hot loads or mild loads or whatever with 9mm. 

As to the gun, I suggest the CZ P-07 or P-09 Duty. The 7 holds 16 rounds, the 9 holds 19, and they can be had for well under $500 (I paid $400 for my P-09 in 40 caliber just a few months ago.) Another good feature, though they are medium (7) and large(9) handguns, the grip is long and thinnish, so smaller hands (your wife) fit very well. I have short fat fingers and a lot of full size guns are just too thick for me to use effectively, or the trigger is too far away. The CZs are very ergonomic. 

Why do you want two guns? What differences should they have? That might help the peanut gallery throw wisdom at you.
-G


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

For a range gun, think of a CZ P-09. It's very accurate. Some people use it for Bullseye competition. It's also a decent gun for some action shooting.


----------



## BigHead (Jul 5, 2015)

The Ruger is a good gun, from everything that I have read. And 9mm is a pretty good round.
OK, hold-on, WAM: I just looked at the PPQ, and I am a spud-tater, I don't know which one is better.
The ball is back in your court.:buttkick:


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

The Beretta, CZ, and S&W mentioned above, would be all solid choices. You might want to consider one more as well, and that is a G19. There are still some of the Gen3 guns out there, and their prices are not much more than the 500 dollar mark. Good luck on your quest.


----------



## muckaleewarrior (Aug 10, 2014)

A new Walther PPQ is going to be over $500 unless you can find one on sale. I have two Walther PPXs (9mm and .40) that are in the $300 to $400 range. They are great shooters with a great trigger, but are a one size fit all and not as refined as the PPQ or the P99 (which I have a couple). Both calibers work fine for me and I seem to be able to find at least one of them when ammo is thin.


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

equalme said:


> Hey all!
> 
> I'm looking to pickup two handguns to play with at the range. They would mainly be used by me but occasionally by the misses.
> 
> ...


walthe r PPQ hands down--the best striker fired gun--also you can get deals on the HK VP9

I love the cz 75 and also bought a beretta 92 fs as my first gun-- never looked back--love them all

happy ,safe shooting--enjoy


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

BigHead said:


> The Ruger is a good gun, from everything that I have read. And 9mm is a pretty good round.
> OK, hold-on, WAM: I just looked at the PPQ, and I am a spud-tater, I don't know which one is better.
> The ball is back in your court.:buttkick:


PPQ--no contest--the best the most accurate out of the box


----------



## casurvivor (Jan 23, 2015)

if is strictly for range Springfield Armory's Range Officer, it comes in 9mm or .45ACP the .45 been more expensive to shoot, if double duty range and SD a Glock 17 or 19, not that the RO can't be used for home defense though or a Walther PPQ or HK VP9.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

equalme said:


> Hey all!
> 
> I'm looking to pickup two handguns to play with at the range. They would mainly be used by me but occasionally by the misses.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum! If you are going to buy two, you should at least consider making one of them a Glock. If you do your homework you can shoot a different caliber with a quick barrel change.

GW


----------



## ParkerBoy (Feb 23, 2015)

If you are just looking for a gun to shoot at the range, you might take a look at the Polish P64. It shoots the 9X18 Makarov cartridge. You can still find them in the $250 range and the difference will buy a lot of ammo to shoot. the are remarkably accurate for a small gun and the single action trigger is super. Don't ask about the trigger when you are firing double action!

You didn't state if you already have handguns that you shoot, so I don't know why your are looking. Do you just want them both to be the same caliber for the ease of keeping ammo? I do understand that, too. If you don't already have a .22, then that's what I would suggest you look at, especially with your wife doing some of the shooting. Nothing seems to foster success in handgun shooting like a .22.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Proper holster with belt would be a consideration for a handgun that went bang.
Proper training not only at the range, but also learn the mechanix of the gun.
For my wife and or children to carry a handgun , training would be my top priority.
One in the chamber , one mistake.... TRAINING HELPS. Responsibility should be evaluated. That's my opinion if my wife or child carried a handgun.


----------



## SouthSideScubaSteve (Jun 20, 2012)

The two you are looking at are good choices, as is the Beretta PX4; I considered all three (along with several others mentioned above) when I bought my first handgun. I was lucky enough that i was able to rent each of them at local ranges and get a feel for each ...

Had my intended use been strictly a HD & Range gun, the PPQ would have a no brainer; great ergonomics', reliable, accurate and an incredible trigger!!


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

So OP, what did you end up buying? :watching:


----------



## emax123 (Aug 18, 2015)

If you can find a new ppq for $500 I'll buy it myself. 
Are you planning on carrying? If its just for range shooting, full size guns are great.
Suggestions:
Glock 19 or 17
Beretta px4 storm
Ruger sr9 (under rated target gun)
Used m&p pro
used Springfield xdm
I had an easier time shooting striker fired guns when I first started


----------



## Dmorris (Nov 10, 2015)

I have several handguns and shoot all of them fairly often. My most recent purchase, 4 days ago, was a S&W 637 Wyatt Deep Cover. Probably the least fun gun I've ever shot but the best conceal carry gun that I own. My two favorite range guns are a S&W MP9 Performance Center 9MM. Ton of fun to shoot but with the stainless steel ported barrel its a bear to clean. My favorite plinking pistol is my M&P full size MP22. Fun, accurate and cheap to shoot. Although I'm partial to S&W I think most anyone would be satisfied with most any of the 9MM's available. I would recommend visiting a gun store and start by seeing what feels good in your hand.


----------

